
Cryptocurrency Canon – Andreessen Horowitz - Anon84
https://a16z.com/2018/02/10/crypto-readings-resources/#
======
proy24
Most of the articles are related to projects and companies backed by a16z with
expert takes sprinkled in between so not exactly neutral ...classic marketing
material disguised with genuine content..including some authors of
questionably legitimacy.

~~~
tim333
Dunno about marketing materials but it all seems on the positive side,
skipping "Blockchain is not only crappy technology but a bad vision for the
future" type viewpoints
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16774293](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16774293))

I'm kind of neutral on crypto but if you don't include the negatives you get a
skewed view.

------
ttul
Is there a single successful legitimate application of a cryptocurrency yet?

I have followed a16z on this topic and I generally have respect for their
team. But still, if we can’t name the killer app yet, is it ever coming?

~~~
tim333
Depends a bit on how you define successful and legitimate. Online gambling?
Funding Alex Jones when the respectable won't deal with him?

